# How do I get him to try new things? TMI?



## lostgirl22 (Jun 21, 2011)

Me and my fiance's sex life is getting a little boring now. I'm into things that idk if he'd be into. I've been watching some porn, and it's weird, but the girl gets peed on by the guy. I honestly don't know why, but it turns me on and I want to try it. I just don't know how to ask my fiance without him thinking I'm weird or gross. I just love being dominated. I feel my life is so in control and I'd live to escape it for a little while by having someone else in control. But how can I bring it up without weirding him out?

I'm not joking or anything I need real advice please.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

did u just stumble upon the peeing videos, or are u taking a more disciplined approach in your searches?

What I'm asking is, have you been specifically searching out BDSM sites?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you watch porn together? If not, maybe now is a good time to start. And I wouldn't start with an hour long pee extravaganza, maybe something with just one scene in it. And after, take turns talking about what excited both of you.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not much into BDSM or the golden shower thing but if my wife asked me to pee on her, I would darn happily oblige!!


----------



## lostgirl22 (Jun 21, 2011)

He's not really into porn  But I've told him I had dreams about him doing it to me. He said it's weird. Idk if he thinks that I think it's weird and is afraid to say he wants to or if he actually isn't into it. I just want to try it even just once. I just don't want my fiance to think of me differently because of it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There's no way to bring this up w/o weirding him out.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I would not push him. If he's really uncomfortable with it, then let it go for now, and find other ways to please each other.

Find ways that you can 'pull' him toward you - maybe by looking at some of the things that please him and that you are also willing to do.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Take a shower together and ask him to pee on you. This could be a start that doesn't weird him out too much. Especially if done playfully. Then move on from there.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

SadSamIAm said:


> Take a shower together and ask him to pee on you. This could be a start that doesn't weird him out too much. Especially if done playfully. Then move on from there.


:iagree:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

do you really want MAN PEE on you eww!! it kind of shoots out like a firehose...

if he seems disgusted by r.kelly, than maybe he wont want to...or may bee it could just be a secret for your "happy time" when you are alone..?

in the shower is always a good place for fun time, naughty time...


----------



## Doni (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok, this is what I did....

Its funny to me that BECAUSE my man was such a caring, sensitive lover in the beginning, and earned a trust in me I never had with another man, that I found I wanted to explore other things with him. 
Not BDSM exactly, but Domination and a little rougher sounded exciting to me.

When my husband and I got together, I kept asking him what I could do for him different than I was doing. He said I did everything perfect.
Well, that was no help to me, to be the best lover I could be for him. But he was shy to ask for anything.

I suggested one night we watch some porn online. He was shocked. "Ladies" shouldn't want to do that (in his "former' book). 

So about a week later, when he was showering I loaded up some 'normal' porn videos. When he found me, and I was watching, it puzzled him but also turned him on. We sat and watched a bit together, me asking if he ever tried what we saw, would he like to? .....and of course, we got frisky ourselves. I used it as foreplay....

I did this gradual. The next week I loaded up a different type. As we watched, I said, WOULD YOU LIKE TO TRY THAT? I did it in an inquisitive and non-pressuring way. Feeling him out as to what he could accept, and what he couldn't. He was able to open up to me, and different ideas. 
I also made sure I expressed what I liked and didn't.

We tried some things we saw.... some worked for us, some didn't. 

One thing I learned about him though, through listening and experimenting, is he cannot bring me any pain, even if it is pleasure to me. He tried some pinching, at my request, but I could tell he was very uncomfortable with it. So I said it didn't 'do' anything for me. Yes, my pleasure is important, but not to the extent of his being uncomfortable!!!!

So, the things I would like to try, that I know he cannot do without his own discomfort, I have him 'do' in to me, in my mind. I fantasize about it while we are doing more "normal" things. No, I don't tell him, as I know it wouldn't improve the experience for him, and may in fact make him uncomfortable.

Quite frankly, I have come to realize myself, that though my occasional fantasies are wonderful, in real life I am not so sure I would actually enjoy it! 
Wouldn't I be embarrassed had he made my ideas a habit, and I no longer wanted them?!

You might try that... using your mind to fulfill your desires... and approach the idea of actually doing it very slowly. The longer you are together, the more trust you both have in the other, and the less 'weird' some ideas become!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If it turned her on I'd piss like rushing race horse!


----------



## steak (May 6, 2011)

No offence but am I the only one who thinks the OP is trolling? 

I just can't picture a woman being that... kinky. I simply don't think it's in their nature.

Whenever I see a supposed "female" on forums such as this discuss the following things...

- bdsm
- piss fetish(although this was the first thread i've seen about it)
- anal
- blowjobs

I ALWAYS assume that it's some perverted guy winding people up, because I'm sorry... but real women don't discuss such matters.

I really don't want to come off as a troll myself, I know people will say I am one. I'm just being real and saying what I think is on alot of peoples mind when they read posts like this... I mean I'm sure I'm not the only one to suspect posters behind posts like this to actually be guys and not girls?


----------



## Cotton_Candy_&_Bubblegum (Jul 7, 2011)

Steak, woman are just as into sex and the act of it if not sometimes more than men....(and sometimes less) What makes you think that all of us woman are prudes?

I think Doni's right on the market... me and my husband used to watch porn together and we would make a game out of it that we had to do everything that the porn stars where doing!!! It was fun!!! 

I am not into getting peed on but my husband loved to pee on me in the shower and watch the reaction he would get out of me.... 

Good luck please keep us updated on what you do and how it goes!!!!!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

WTF. You mean people can enjoy porn together in a healthy manner? That just cannot be!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

